# What Royals to Breed First



## Taylor J (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi, was looking to pick the brains of some of you Genetic Boffins out there, if you had the following, what would you recommend as a decent breeding program, & reasoning behind it???

Thanks 

08 F Normal x 2
09 F BumbleBee
09 F Spider
09 F G.Stripe
09 F 100% het Albino

08 M Normal
09 M Lemon Pastel
09 M POG
09 M Axanthic
09 100% M het Albino

Thanks.....


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Taylor J said:


> Hi, was looking to pick the brains of some of you Genetic Boffins out there, if you had the following, what would you recommend as a decent breeding program, & reasoning behind it???
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


nice quality (not cheap) lil collection you've got there !!!
have to say tho, its a bit of a "mix n match" 

what sort of royals do *YOU* like ???

imo, swop/change/sell the normal, pastel, and het albino males, and get a super pastel and albino instead
thats just my way of looking at it tho


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

I have to agree with Alan, some of the males aren't going to be much use.

Maybe start with the POG and the Bumblebee, you could end up with Killerbees het ghost.


----------



## Metal_face (Oct 2, 2008)

gotta agree here, a really mix and match collection! but a very nice selection of snakes!! i would agree with the others and say go down the killerbee route


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

09 F BumbleBee
to
09 M Axanthic


----------



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

mattsdragons said:


> 09 F BumbleBee
> to
> 09 M Axanthic



One thing, if you do put a male recessive to a female normal/codom/other recessive, then make sure that is the ONLY male you put to it otherwise there is no way to guaruntee the hets : victory:

Edit - unless the other male is a homozygous codom or dom


----------



## Taylor J (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for all your help, everyone..


----------

